
Show HN: An interactive Kubernetes monitoring and control dashboard - mstipetic
https://www.magicsandbox.com/cluster-monitoring
======
mstipetic
We're spinning out our visualisation from our Kubernetes learning platform
(msb.com) into a standalone tool which can be deployed easily into any k8s
cluster. I'm happy to answer any questions you might have

